
Sarah Silverman Has Been Canceled - RickJWagner
https://reason.com/2019/08/14/sarah-silverman-has-been-canceled/
======
joelx
Sarah Silverman is possibly one of the least funny people ever. perhaps the
producers of her new show realize that now and are using this as an excuse to
get out of the contract.

------
smt88
No, she hasn't.

Some execs thought one of her old sketches would be controversial and that
people wouldn't care about its context. We know they would because Robert
Downey Jr was not canceled for his blackface role in Tropic Thunder.

To be "canceled" implies a group of consumers telling others to ignore her --
that didn't happen here.

There's some galling hypocrisy here: Reason supposedly advocates for
unregulated markets, and now they decry the capriciousness of the invisible
hand.

In the end, this article is a thin attempt to tar "the left" as hypocrites,
and it largely demonstrates Reason to be the hypocrites.

